# Мочь + не + глагол совершенного и несовершенного вида



## dePrades

Разница изпользовании нсв/св один из самых трудных пунктов в русской граматике. Я понила, что обично после не нужно инфинитив нсв. Понимаю, что это слишком родовое, но не могу понимать (или понять) разницу на следуших фразах... 

1. Боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя.
2. Боюсь, он может не прийти вовремя.
3. Я рад, что это упраднение можно не писать.
4. Я рад, что это упраднение можно не написать.

Почему 1 должна с глаголом св и 3 с нсв?

Спасибо за ранее!


----------



## Словеса

Здесь всё, собственно, по алгоритму. Распределяем по отделам: целокупный взгляд на действие vs. процессный взгляд на действие.
1. Если кто-то приходит не вовремя, что принуждает меня к опасениям — всё это действие как целое или какие-то особенности его прохождения? Я думаю, что второе выглядит абсурдом — так что абсурдом выглядит для нас и вторая фраза.
2. Если кто-то разрешает не писать упражнение, чему имеет смысл радоваться — тому, что действие может не произойти как целое, или тому, что мне не придётся связываться с его осуществлением? Радоваться первому было бы нелепо, так что и четвёртая фраза звучит нелепо; её можно перевести I am glad I may fail this test.


----------



## ahvalj

Просто, глагол _мочь_ выражает здесь два разных значения: в первом случае — возможность (posibilidad: _puede suceder que no pase_), во-втором — разрешение (permiso: _se puede no hacerlo_). Так получилось, что в этом контексте для различения значений этого глагола использованы разные виды управляемых глаголов.


----------



## Maroseika

dePrades said:


> 1. Боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя.
> 2. Боюсь, он может не прийти вовремя.
> 3. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не писать.
> 4. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не написать.
> 
> Почему 1 должна с глаголом св и 3 с нсв?



Дело в том, что категория вида глаголов выполняет не одну, а несколько функций в языке. В ваших примерах глаголы несовершенного вида выражают в разных случаях:
- повторяющееся действие;
- длящееся действие, в котором говорящего интересует процесс, а не результат.
А глаголы совершенного вида выражают:
- однократное действие;
- законченное действие, результат которого интересует говорящего.

*1. Боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя.
*"Приходить" - глагол несовершенного вида и означает повторяющееся действие, то есть в данном случае вы боитесь, что он может не приходить вовремя много раз (в будущем). И  такая фраза вполне возможна:
_Я хочу попросить его кормить моих рыбок, пока буду в отпуске. Но я боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя, и рыбки погибнут от голода._

*2. Боюсь, он может не прийти вовремя.
*"Прийти" - глагол совершенного вида и означает однократное действие. То есть вы боитесь, что он может не прийти вовремя в этот раз, сейчас, когда вы его ждете.

*3. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не писать.*
Писать - глагол несовершенного вида и означает длящееся действие, результат которого не интересует говорящего (не является предметом высказывания). Вы рады, что вам не нужно участвовать в процессе писания.

*4. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не написать.
*"Написать" - глагол совершенного вида и означает законченное действие. Буквально эта фраза означает, что вы рады тому, что вам, возможно, не удастся написать упражнение. Конечно, такая фраза звучит абсурдно, но в другом контексте она тоже может быть вполне правильной:
_Этот парень слишком загордился, я рад, что он может не решить эту задачу (то есть что ему, возможно, не удастся ее решить)._


----------



## ahvalj

Маросейка, даже в Ваших примерах видно, что мы имеем дело с двумя омонимами: (1), (2) и (4) — «может случиться, что», а (3) — «разрешено».


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Маросейка, даже в Ваших примерах видно, что мы имеем дело с двумя омонимами: (1), (2) и (4) — «может случиться, что», а (3) — «разрешено».


Конечно. Но трудность тут, как мне кажется, связана именно с категорией вида, а сочетаемость "мочь", "можно" с глаголами разного вида в данном случае вторична. Думаю, следует дождаться дальнейших вопросов автора.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Конечно. Но трудность тут, как мне кажется, связана именно с категорией вида, а сочетаемость "мочь", "можно" с глаголами разного вида в данном случае вторична. Думаю, следует дождаться дальнейших вопросов автора.


Судя по первому посту, весь следующий год автор со словарём проведёт за расшифровкой ответов.


----------



## Словеса

Маросейка, мне кажется, затруднение автора ветки связано с тем, что все эти действия являются одинаково длящимися, однократными и законченными, причём ни одно из них не является повторяющимся. Т.е. действия совершенно одинаковы, так что непонятно, какой вид выбрать. Разрешение этого затруднения заключается, как я думаю, в том, чтобы сравнивать не сами действия, а требуемый контекстом предложения взгляд на них; к этому и было предназначено моё предыдущее сообщение в эту ветку. В конце концов, даже сама грамматическая категория не просто так называется "видом" (или, по-английски, "aspect"). Вы же, сформулировав логику анализа действий самих по себе, во время разбора примеров всё равно плавно переходите к логике анализа взглядов на действия; т.е. заявленная логика не соответствует той, которая неявно была использована при разборе.


----------



## Maroseika

Если обратиться к исходным "правильным" предложениям, то, как мне кажется, никак нельзя сказать, что "все эти действия являются одинаково длящимися, однократными и законченными".

2. Боюсь, он может не прийти вовремя.
3. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не писать. 

В первом предложении действие однократное и законченное, поэтому использован глагол совершенного вида.
Во втором предложении действие однократно длящееся, незаконченное, поэтому использован глагол несовершенного вида.

Не одинаковы действия и в "неправильных" вариантах:
1. Боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя.
4. Я рад, что это упражнение можно не написать.

В первом случае глагол несовершенного вида выражает многократное законченное действие, во втором - глагол совершенного вида выражает однократное законченное действие.


----------



## Словеса

Maroseika said:


> Если обратиться к исходным "правильным" предложениям, то, как мне кажется, никак нельзя сказать, что "все эти действия являются одинаково длящимися, однократными и законченными".


Таково ваше восприятие как носителя языка. Собственно говоря, назначение категории вида как раз в том, чтобы формировать такое восприятие ("взгляд") для каждого отдельного случая. Но сравните сами действия, физически.


----------



## Словеса

Вот например.


dePrades said:


> Я поняла, что обычно после "не нужно" должен стоять инфинитив нсв. Понимаю, что это слишком родовое (лучше: общо), но не могу понимать (или понять) разницу между следущими фразами...


Требуемое действие понимания совершенно очевидно обладает некоторой длительностью и к тому же однократно. На основании этих данных выбрать вид глагола невозможно, здесь я целиком согласен с dePrades. Чтобы выбрать вид глагола, нужно ответить на совсем другой вопрос: с какой точки зрения и по какой причине это действие должно меня интересовать. Какая часть невозможности подобного действия меня так задела — та, которая принадлежит одновременно и равномерно всей длительности такого действия, или та, которая принадлежит факту его осуществления? Я думаю, ответ настолько очевиден, что dePrades может ответить на него сама, если пожелает. Подскажу, что в данном случае только один ответ верен, хотя так бывает не всегда.


----------



## rwils79

dePrades said:


> Я поняла́, что обы́чно по́сле "не ну́жно" до́лжен стоя́ть инфинити́в нсв. Понима́ю, что э́то сли́шком общо́, но не могу́ понима́ть (или поня́ть) ра́зницу в сле́дующих фра́зах...



Как вы видите, я подчеркнул все слоги ударения и поставил все знаки ударения.

*Словеса*, при поправке Вы пропустили букву "ю" в слове "следующих".


----------



## ahvalj

rwils79 said:


> Как вы видите, я подчеркнул все слоги ударения и поставил все знаки ударения.
> 
> *Словеса*, при поправке Вы пропустили букву "ю" в слове "следующих".


Что такое _слоги ударения_? Почему, например, в _поняла_ подчёркнута корневая _я_?


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Вот например.
> 
> Требуемое действие понимания совершенно очевидно обладает некоторой длительностью и к тому же однократно. На основании этих данных выбрать вид глагола невозможно, здесь я целиком согласен с dePrades. Чтобы выбрать вид глагола, нужно ответить на совсем другой вопрос: с какой точки зрения и по какой причине это действие должно меня интересовать. Какая часть невозможности подобного действия меня так задела — та, которая принадлежит одновременно и равномерно всей длительности такого действия, или та, которая принадлежит факту его осуществления? Я думаю, ответ настолько очевиден, что dePrades может ответить на него сама, если пожелает. Подскажу, что в данном случае только один ответ верен, хотя так бывает не всегда.


Как теперь принято говорить: _поверьте, здесь не всё так однозначно_. В частности, несовершенный вид столь же часто может выражать повторяемость действий (в том числе и законченных), что очень усложняет картину. Равным образом, в контексте совершенный и несовершенный вид могут выражать и совершенно другие противопоставления — например, по актуальности/неактуальности. В случае с глаголом _мочь_ на всё это накладывается упоминавшаяся выше омонимия значений _быть в состоянии_ и _иметь разрешение_. Поэтому взять и _просто_ объяснить даже носителю языка принцип, по которому в примерах из первого поста употреблён тот или иной вид, я бы не взялся.


----------



## Словеса

Гм… Во-первых, я не говорил ничего о характере совершаемых действий (повторяемость, законченность, и т. п.). Во-вторых, я не пытался, как вы говорите, «объяснить управляющий принцип» — скорее, я пытался подсказать, где его имеет смысл искать интуитивно. А управляющий принцип действительно один, только его трудно объяснить словами. Вот если бы можно было придумать вопрос, который в одинаковой формулировке работал бы для всех базовых случаев выбора глагольного вида (а наши случаи — вполне себе базовые, ничего нестандартного в них, по-моему, не наблюдается), то тогда бы задача была решена… Не раньше. Впрочем, всё равно осталась бы проблема с теми случаями, где для правильного выбора нужно знать что-то дополнительное и совсем неочевидное либо о смысле какого-нибудь использованного слова, либо о смысле какой-то идиомы, либо ещё о чём-нибудь.


----------



## rwils79

*ahvalj* Видимо, я использовал не те слова, извините. Хотел сказать что-то вроде "все слоги, на которые падает ударение", если так будет понятнее. 
Буква "я" подчёркнута потому, что это поправка. В первом сообщении написано "пон*и*ла". (Хотя знаю, что написал "подчеркнул все слоги") (, на которые падает ударение)


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Как теперь принято говорить: _поверьте, здесь не всё так однозначно_. В частности, несовершенный вид столь же часто может выражать повторяемость действий (в том числе и законченных), что очень усложняет картину. Равным образом, в контексте совершенный и несовершенный вид могут выражать и совершенно другие противопоставления — например, по актуальности/неактуальности. В случае с глаголом _мочь_ на всё это накладывается упоминавшаяся выше омонимия значений _быть в состоянии_ и _иметь разрешение_. Поэтому взять и _просто_ объяснить даже носителю языка принцип, по которому в примерах из первого поста употреблён тот или иной вид, я бы не взялся.


Я вообще считал и продолжаю считать, что интерпретировать славянские  аспекты как признак законченности/незаконченности непродуктивно. Скорее это стоит представлять как события на временной линии, которые мыслятся либо точечными (сов. вид), либо тем или иным образом протяженными (несов. вид).
При этом, как верно замечено, в определенных синтаксических конструкциях их роль может быть совершенно иной. Например, в русском языке в отрицании с императивом они обозначают произвольность и непроизвольность действия ("не убивай его" vs. "не убей его").


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Я вообще считал и продолжаю считать, что интерпретировать славянские  аспекты как признак законченности/незаконченности непродуктивно. Скорее это стоит представлять как события на временной линии, которые мыслятся либо точечными (сов. вид), либо тем или иным образом протяженными (несов. вид).
> При этом, как верно замечено, в определенных синтаксических конструкциях их роль может быть совершенно иной. Например, в русском языке в отрицании с императивом они обозначают произвольность и непроизвольность действия ("не убивай его" vs. "не убей его").


Насколько я могу судить, славянские виды — это просто элементы двоичных оппозиций, которые языком в зависимости от контекста используются в самых разных значениях. Названия _совершенный/несовершенный_, конечно же неудачны, лучше было бы _определённый/неопределённый_ или ещё лучше _первый_ и _второй_. _Точечность/протяжённость_ не обязательно работают даже и вне контекста: скажем, в паре _кто открыл окно?/кто открывал окно?_ — речь идёт о наличном/отменённом результате, а в паре _ты ходил в кино?/ты сходил в кино?_ — о противопоставлении аориста (выраженного, как ни странно, несовершенным видом) и перфекта.


----------



## ahvalj

dePrades said:


> Разница изпользовании нсв/св один из самых трудных пунктов в русской граматике. Я понила, что обично после не нужно инфинитив нсв. Понимаю, что это слишком родовое, но не могу понимать (или понять) разницу на следуших фразах...
> 
> 1. Боюсь, он может не приходить вовремя.
> 2. Боюсь, он может не прийти вовремя.
> 3. Я рад, что это упраднение можно не писать.
> 4. Я рад, что это упраднение можно не написать.
> 
> Почему 1 должна с глаголом св и 3 с нсв?
> 
> Спасибо за ранее!


dePrades, como ves, nosotros mismos no lo podemos explicar ,-(
Los aspectos eslavos no son todavía parte integral de la gramática y están entre la gramática y el vocabulario, por eso su uso depende mucho del contexto y del verbo propio.


----------



## Словеса

Awwal12 said:


> Я вообще считал и продолжаю считать, что интерпретировать славянские  аспекты как признак законченности/незаконченности непродуктивно. Скорее это стоит представлять как события на временной линии, которые мыслятся либо точечными (сов. вид), либо тем или иным образом протяженными (несов. вид).


Вы очень удачно обобщили мысль, которую я стремился выразить! И я считаю, что все остальные смыслы, выражаемые этим противопоставлением двух видов, напрямую следуют из этого же смысла.

«Мыслятся» — здесь ключевое слово. Всё это противопоставление, видимо, отражает не объективные свойства предметов и действий (которые было бы нетрудно оценить и описать), а какие-то внутренние характеристики человеческого мышления (про устройство которого мы не знаем ровным счётом ничего).


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> В данном случае причина совсем не в этом: ведь не стоит же задача выбрать один глагол совершенного вида среди нескольких (скажем, "прийти" и "подойти"). Причина затруднения, я думаю, в том, что это противопоставление между двумя глагольными видами выражает какие-то внутренние особенности человеческого мышления, а не объективные свойства предметов и действий, которые гораздо легче оценивать, потому что о внутреннем устройстве мышления мы не знаем ничего.


Весь мой опыт знакомства с эволюцией языков свидетельствует о том, что языки развиваются по принципу _я его слепила из того, что было_. Нет никаких общих принципов, описывающих употребление такой рыхлой категории, как балто-славянский глагольный вид: по мере вызревания видовых противопоставлений языки использовали наличные парные формы тут и там для самых разнообразных частностей. Тот или иной вид в каждом конкретном случае мог быть исходным, но второй вид подстраивался не в силу общности значений, а просто вследствие противопоставления. Например, вариант _кто открыл окно?_ (_и окно остаётся открытым_) был первоначальным, а _кто открывал окно?_ (_и потом закрыл_) возник просто в силу наличия незанятой в данном контексте глагольной формы. И так же во многих других контекстах.


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> Тот или иной вид в каждом конкретном случае мог быть исходным, но второй вид подстраивался не в силу общности значений, а просто вследствие противопоставления. Например, вариант _кто открыл окно?_ (_и окно остаётся открытым_) был первоначальным, а _кто открывал окно?_ (_и потом закрыл_) возник просто в силу наличия незанятой в данном контексте глагольной формы.


На самом деле в этом противопоставлении есть вполне внятная логика. Действие мыслится как точечное, когда рассматривается в контексте его воздействия на остальные события и вообще в контексте его роли в этих событиях. Действие мыслится как протяжённое, когда оно рассматривается в контексте собственно его совершения, то есть кто совершал, как и в каких обстоятельствах. Так что если окно остаётся открытым, то мы имеем дело с ролью; если окно было потом закрыто, то нас может интересовать только совершение этого действия. Кстати, обратите внимание, что если окно всё ещё открыто, то всё равно можно использовать несовершенный вид.

Грамматические различия поддерживают своё существование сами, потому что человек не может совершать выбор просто так, без всякой причины. То ли не умеет (из-за своего внутреннего устройства), то ли тщательно этого избегает (вспомнить хотя бы те же бросания монеток). Помню, меня поразил такой "эксперимент". Я пытался придумать имя, которое ровным счётом ничего не значит. У меня не получилось… В общем, если человек выбирает для выражения своей мысли глагол несовершенного вида (и категория вида уже существует в языке и вполне внятно чувствуется), то, следовательно, была причина, чтобы предпочесть именно это слово. Не только _«из того, что было_», но и какая-нибудь положительная причина.


----------



## Maroseika

_Moderatorial:

Хотелось бы напомнить уважаемым участникам дискуссии тему данной ветки: *"Мочь + не + глагол совершенного и несовершенного вида*". 
Цель обсуждения - ответ автору ветки на его вопрос, а не анализ теории и истории русского и славянских языков. _Последующие посты, не отвечающие этой цели, будут, к сожалению, удалены, какие бы интересные идеи и суждения они ни содержали.


----------

